# Reptile Expo!



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm going to a reptile expo tomorrow to check out some crested geckos and get a feel for their needs and what not. I won't be going home with any creatures, but I might pick up a habitat and some supplies. I am so excited. I've never met a crested in person, so I hope I like them as much as I think I do!!!
This is what crested geckos can look like (they have a lot of different morphs)









I'm also excited to see the crazy reptile species like 
uroplatus phantasticus


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats really exciting!!! You'll have to tell us how it went 

That crested is adorable, the eyes just about kill me xD


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh neat, we have a lot of house geckos and chameleons here in Florida and sometimes they make it in the house I don't mind the house guest tho as they get rid of the pesky uninvited insects lol... Have fun at the expo!


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I went to a reptile expo a few years ago & took my son, it was fun! They had all these snakes, lizards etc in containers for sale and supplies galore. We didn't buy anything that day but later he purchased a whites tree frog that we still have. Hope you had fun!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It was awesome. Very crowded though. They could've used a venue that was twice as big. Saw some great geckos, and found a breeder I really like.

The next expo is at the end of May and hopefully I'll be going home with a great little gecko!


----------

